# Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

My name is Niko…I’m 28 years old. I live in Austria. I’m a huge fan of the styling of vws and Audis from Germany & Austria. I attended the Worthersee Tour the first time in the year 1997.
I’ve been involved with vw’s for the past 10 years or so and 9 years ago I began building my first serious vw project car…a ’92 vw Corrado coupe. My new, old car is my Audi A4, I bulid the car from 2000-now! I hope you guys like the car!!!
If you´d like, i can post some more pics from other rims and there were some in the last 9 years.
































_Modified by iXeS 4 at 4:35 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (iXeS 4)*

Welcome, and nice car. Lambo calipers!!








There are a few pictures of your car in the "we are 26" thread from when you attended Worthersee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (AEB A4)*

i love your car
welcome !


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (AEB A4)*

love the lambo wheels and the two tone color combo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (thepirate)*

love the wheels and brakes, id day the roof be a different color than white but it works on your car. Maybe tie the white in with the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (97audia4)*

love those wheels man!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

love everything but the tails nice job


----------



## DANVW15 (Mar 29, 2003)

sick car bro !!! ive been doin alot of right clicking and saving . love the pics man post some more up maybe some begining stages of when you got the car . thanks


----------



## tdubs90 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (DANVW15)*








thats a nasty car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (iXeS 4)*

greetz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DucAudi (Aug 9, 2008)

sehr schon!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (DucAudi)*

awesome car, i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

Finish the wide body and i'll love it.


----------



## 1SHARPCACTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful car man. Well done!


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

Very very well done. I like it a lot!


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (JumboBlack1.8)*

Nice! Let's see some interior shots.


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (iXeS 4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iXeS 4* »_
If you´d like, i can post some more pics from other rims and there were some in the last 9 years.

















Let's see those wheels! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (J44KK0)*

i would hit it


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (livinzlyfe)*

lambo brakes








are the gallardo wheels real or reps?
best first post ever...yup, think so.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (DANVW15)*

Thank you guys!
The body is not finished yet, the RS4 engine is already in the starting blocks, but first comes the Bodykit with carbon fiber, a lot of carbon fiber! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are some pics!
From 2002
Budnik Raptor 8/9,5x18 31 225 and 255/35




2003
Phatt Wheels 8x18 0 215/35


2004


2006
Dolce DC6 8x19 215/35


2007
Gallardo 8,5x19 215/35


2007
8/9x18 Segin Mercedes 215/35



2008
Asantis 9,5x20 31/15 235/30




PORNO
















2008
MAE 11x18 255/35










2008
Maybach 8x19 ET67 215/35














[/quote]


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

*fap fap fap*


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iXeS 4* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

man...the segins are dope, so are the maybachs...but those MAEs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

MAE, Mercedes, and Maybach wheels are so sick on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (unorthodoksa4)*

The wheels are real! 8,5x19 ET 41,9 (4xfront)


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (iXeS 4)*

Beautiful car...well done


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

i like the white wheel shots. looks nice!


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Favs were the Budniks, been looking for early '90s styled wheels like that for awhile.
Secondly, white wheels are straight baller.


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (iXeS 4)*

very nice


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

Very nice, and we must have passed paths at Worthersee if you went in 2005 and 06 I drove from the UK each year with a few friends and I was in my RS4 body A4.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (docurley)*

I can remember, really succeeded your remodeling! Very nice car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Where do you get the wide S4 rear bumpers?


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

It was a stock one just heated and pulled to fit the RS4 arches, I did it my self.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (docurley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *docurley* »_It was a stock one just heated and pulled to fit the RS4 arches, I did it my self.

dam thats smart thinking
is it weaker now?


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
dam thats smart thinking
is it weaker now?

No not at all


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (docurley)*

I love painted wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was going to do the same monoblocks painted light grey to match my seats. Great car!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Mstadt)*

tits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Cool project.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Mstadt)*

wow thats awesome, i lvoe the mae wheels and the maybachs


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (kish0000)*

update








my new rims








Audi S8 9x20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 































and here in black matt!
























225/30/20


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif interesting, i dont feel like i've seen those mounted before. If so I'm just not picturing them where they should be.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

I love these rims! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

Carbonfibre rocks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

are you going to be painting the carbon fiber?


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

Sweet mask


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

The hood islaminated with carbon:


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

It's showtime


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

the white wheels are killer, and major props for doing something different with the paint. Love it!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

interior shots?


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (aledelic42)*

i have this one
Audi S6 Recaros!


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

looks great


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*

Those seats look great!


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

Today, followed the Facelift doors.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

Clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

Lovely car!
How easy is it to strip each door of all the windows, frame to fit to the facelift ones?
Just I may get mine painted in the future and think stripping everything off it would be best instead of masking it up.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (Soupie69uk)*

it is not so difficult, but a little more work was to adapt the new facelift doors.


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*


----------



## b5 Meatball (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

what kinda work, diy thread possibly please


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (b5 Meatball)*

We europeans love this us-****







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

For real?


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

what suspension is that?


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (solowb5)*

H&R Ultralow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iXeS 4* »_We europeans love this us-****







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


you can have my us rear bumper if I can have your euro rear bumper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_
you can have my us rear bumper if I can have your euro rear bumper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









and I need us heathlights (facelift)







then we are in business


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you want some US headlights? **** i got some for ya.. you want with or without amber?


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

I just got my e-codes







and sold my us spec amber corner headlights, damn.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_you want some US headlights? **** i got some for ya.. you want with or without amber?

oh yeah... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm looking for a long time and get them only at the us market,
but the shipping to Europe is to expensive.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I im'ed you.. goto your profile at the top then instant message history and click on my name to see it and click 'open im' to reply..


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_I im'ed you.. goto your profile at the top then instant message history and click on my name to see it and click 'open im' to reply.. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (iXeS 4)*

Beautiful car man! Lemme know if you still need some US headlights, maybe we can work something out!


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (jamerican1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamerican1* »_Beautiful car man! Lemme know if you still need some US headlights, maybe we can work something out!

Thanks, I'm open to everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (iXeS 4)*

the car looks great, i love the s6 seats


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (kish0000)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
new parts:


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

just thought of something, try ebay.com for US headlights, a lot of places are willing to ship worldwide for a pretty low price.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (iXeS 4)*

my new Audi RS4 carpet


































































Old:http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








New: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (iXeS 4)*

Looks awesome lets see it with the seats installed!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (thepirate)*

Dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Toss those centercaps in already.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (thepirate)*

Pictures of the seats followed, it's not finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And here my H&R Low High End coil at the highest point!
























My new rims (S8 9x20)


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (iXeS 4)*

do them to match the roof, I loved the old mercedes wheels that matched. keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (gunch)*

I vote for you as *B5 wheel whore of 2009* 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (AEB A4)*








This thing is sick. Need more pics with those MAEs though


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (AEB A4)*

Thank you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








pics will follow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## osin34 (Feb 4, 2009)

love all the wheel combos.. i love the M3 (reps?) look the best i think.. i think it would be sick if you painted the pillars blue up til the roofline and kept that white to make it look like a white convertable top.. pimpinnn


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (osin34)*

The car will be on Saturday foil in black matt (flat)








In combination with the carbon......
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














WOW.....


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*





























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*

damn dude, you change things like its your job. that looks great. i like it more than the blue/white


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

so, is was the car wrapped or was it painted. either way it looks incredible, but I have been thinking about doing a wrap.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*

so hot, i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
x2 wondering if its paint or a wrap


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (kish0000)*





























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








now








befor










_Modified by iXeS 4 at 9:48 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

Holy ****, that looks great in flat black. Good choice and nice gas cap cover.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (GregN96)*


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

any pictures of how those seats are mounted ?


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_any pictures of how those seats are mounted ?


No, there is only one seat mounted, the second coming tomorrow!


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

****ing Tight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GL2.0 (Oct 30, 2006)

soooo sickkk


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (GL2.0)*

Do you plan on doing any engine modifications to the 2.8? I know there aren't a lot of options for that engine unless you want to swap mix the cams and head with a RS4 bottom end plus the K04 turbo's of course.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*

The RS4 engine is already in the starting blocks


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

that bay is so friggin sick, love the pinstriping and the white! Brave choice for a bay though.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (gunch)*


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

love that gloss white covers. so nice.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

I like the current set-up more than the orange idea and I am one for crazy things but that just reminds me of halloween.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (gunch)*

New Pics, from Wörthersee


----------



## astewart (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

that is one sexy car


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (astewart)*


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice work myman.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

more of the bagged jetta coupe in the background?


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (merrigan)*


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow that looks sweet but I dont think the wheels do it justice


----------



## pyongwonse (Oct 16, 2007)

what do you normally use to wash the car anything special?


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (pyongwonse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyongwonse* »_what do you normally use to wash the car anything special?

no, just shampoo and water! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

have you ever considered changing your sideskirts?


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (aledelic42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aledelic42* »_have you ever considered changing your sideskirts?

The new side skirts are already underway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

so you actually drive your audi like this all the time?? At this height i mean??


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (FirstVDub)*

i love the hdr shot above, nice work as usual dude


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i love the hdr shot above, nice work as usual dude









x2, freaking spectacular work.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy **** this car is tits! nice work man!
curious...what does the "low familia" sticker stand for?


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

@FirstVDub
yes i do, its not very comfortable but it rocks!









_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_holy **** this car is tits! nice work man!
curious...what does the "low familia" sticker stand for?

http://www.Low-Familia.at it's more than a community, it's cartuning in perfection! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
some of the best cars in europe are a part of it!








here are some pics:


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (iXeS 4)*

The white Scirocco and Red GTI are so sick. Love the interior on the gti <3


----------



## melvin3582 (Nov 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

this thread is full of excellence


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow that red mkiv is awesome!!


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

what tyre size are you on?
edit: 225/30, nevermind. perfect!


_Modified by feerocknok at 12:15 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (feerocknok)*











_Modified by iXeS 4 at 10:37 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm surprised you didn't go with the lamborgini gallardo steering wheel.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (GregN96)*


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Have you tried the orange wheels on yet?


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_








and that would be the infamous mike kippen.
i saw all these cars at worthersee and they're beyond words. pictures simply don't do them any justice. steppal's mkiv is absolutely nuts.

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mike kippen is more ten a brand name, his a really cool guy and i love him! 
so forth in the text....
my new rear brake from Audi RS6 in 335x22mm


----------



## andresito360 (Jul 31, 2007)

what do you have to change to install that steering wheel? I have sitting in my trunk but have not been able to look :\


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (andresito360)*

european scene crushesss the BS going on over here, by far


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (andresito360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andresito360* »_what do you have to change to install that steering wheel? I have sitting in my trunk but have not been able to look :\

the steering wheel airbag has two levels, the old one.
it must be converted to plug, if I'm ready, I'll tell you about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andresito360 (Jul 31, 2007)

that would be great








awesome car btw, I got so many ideas for car.. i just hope my wallet can keep up lol


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (aledelic42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aledelic42* »_have you ever considered changing your sideskirts?

adois ABT sideskirts
























The new sideskirts comes at tuesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*











_Modified by iXeS 4 at 10:36 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## BankinonA4 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

^ 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *melvin3582* »_this thread is full of excellence


X2


----------



## andresito360 (Jul 31, 2007)

rs4 or s4 skirts??? 
man your car is awesome


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (andresito360)*

I want to see that R8 steering wheel installed!


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (thepirate)*




















_Modified by iXeS 4 at 1:44 PM 1-17-2010_


----------



## weshcky17 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*









desktop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (weshcky17)*

the last pics of the season 2009 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The winter is coming, I'm ready


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (jamerican1)*

You should learn to quit when you are ahead. The car looked great with the white wheels and white top. You keep changing it up, and the changes make the car look worse every time.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (dangerous_dave)*

I see it differently, but if you look so, its ok! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it is not finished 2010 is coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (dangerous_dave)*

It's evolution. It's wonderful.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (feerocknok)*
































_Modified by iXeS 4 at 5:28 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (iXeS 4)*

This car gets more facelifts than Joan Rivers!
Negative on the baby blue stripping and brakes. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (iXeS 4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iXeS 4* »_I see it differently, but if you look so, its ok! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it is not finished 2010 is coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Projekt A4 2,8 from Austria (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_This car gets more facelifts than Joan Rivers!
Negative on the baby blue stripping and brakes. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

AGREED.
Totally jumps the shark


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*












_Modified by iXeS 4 at 10:30 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

i <3 this car. keep updating


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i told you you could have my headlights as a trade, but you never got back to me.
car looks good.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_i told you you could have my headlights as a trade, but you never got back to me.
car looks good.

sorry man, but I get the lights very cheap, i couldn't say no. 
If you need headlights my old are still there.


----------



## GRedvig (Feb 6, 2004)

Amazing! How do you have time for all of this? Can I ask what you do for a living?


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

i promise you once i finish my college degree, become a business man i wish to be like you, or surpass you!







you are a true inspiration!!! sometimes i hate it when im 18 lol


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (Sole_)*

The rear fenders are in work and completed to the end of january.
The fender edge comes up again, but only much wider than the original.

sorry I still have no pics of my car!


_Modified by iXeS 4 at 4:31 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*











_Modified by iXeS 4 at 10:29 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

Wow. Looks good. So do you have to custom make brackets to fit those Lambo brakes?


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (thepirate)*

it's not possible without adapters. pics follow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hawaj (Jan 25, 2010)

where did u get this rear fenders ? it is RS4 arche or just normal and pulled ??


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (Hawaj)*











_Modified by iXeS 4 at 10:32 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by iXeS 4 at 10:31 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice work you're doing there!
this makes me proud to be an european,haha!
And whats coming soon looks even better...

Just a quick question, where did you get the US-spec headlights, I'm looking for them.
Ebay.com or something?


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (Svenn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svenn* »_Just a quick question, where did you get the US-spec headlights, I'm looking for them.
Ebay.com or something?

The headlights are from Germany. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

whatd you do to your doors to get them to flare as well?


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_whatd you do to your doors to get them to flare as well?


x2
good lord you do body work every month. not that its a bad thing lol


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Insomniac2100)*

So many nice updates. Cant wait to see it in its new form.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Insomniac2100)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Insomniac2100* »_
x2
good lord you do body work every month. not that its a bad thing lol

and where is the problem?


----------



## Hawaj (Jan 25, 2010)

any updates mate ??


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (iXeS 4)*

oh.my.god.
i love all of these new updates! im excited to see the new wheel set up and all completed


----------



## atnek1020 (Feb 7, 2010)

Creamed my pants...


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (atnek1020)*











_Modified by iXeS 4 at 10:32 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

I bought and sold a set of those in 18" and regret it. The concave on the 9.5" wheels, while difficult to photograph, is quite nice!


----------



## Hawaj (Jan 25, 2010)

u r a wheel whore







how the car looks currently ?


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

sex!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

those new wheels are obnoxious, cant wait to see them


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I saw a couple photos of your car from a worthersee shoot somewhere else but never knew about your thread. Just went through the whole thing and I must say, you've done some excellent work. Keep it up man!


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*












_Modified by iXeS 4 at 10:28 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*











_Modified by iXeS 4 at 10:23 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Omg yes. I love the new wheels, what are the specs on these?:clap:


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

James Himself said:


> ......what are the specs on these?:clap:


8,5 and 9,5x20 ET43 with BF Goodrich 225/30 Tires.


----------



## dawids212 (Jan 19, 2010)

Try paint your headlights on black like this photo


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

you put a vertical lip on the rear fender???? :thumb:


iXeS 4 said:


>


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)

wow! i love your car!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

-GLXTACY- said:


> wow! i love your car!


x2

I was looking for this thread not that long ago...


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

God damn bentley makes good wheels. I don't think words describe how awesome this is. :thumbup:


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

I love how you change up your car so much. It seems like after every show your doing something new.. Keep it up man! :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

not that I dont appreciate all the wonderful work done on the exterior, but any interior shots or engine work done? this is still a 2.8 V6 right?

GJ


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Just noticed, that Michigan plate is killer hahah :laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i love the way your mind works. this is the most brilliant b5 ive seen


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Your car is unreal. Is that static? I just don't see how you drive with the rear tucking that much.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hahaha that is obnoxiously low...very nice work dude (interior looks pretty good). One question, where the hell do you have the money for all these parts..lol 
The answer to that is probably very simple but still...havent seen people putting such expensive parts on b5's lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

My legs quiver for your car. and that mk4 sexy gti is my background.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

I like your roll bar. Ill send you my shipping address.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Put those bentleys on already. You're killing me man! :laugh:


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

I love your car.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I love the last couple pics:thumbup:


----------



## dedbeatrk (Sep 20, 2010)

those lambo rims are blowing my mind


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

i thought those maybach wheels from before were rediculous but those bentleys....


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Your car was the inspiration with my choice in my 19's to be honest.( I know your's are 20's):thumbup:


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Your car was the inspiration with my choice in my 19's to be honest.( I know your's are 20's):thumbup:


Cool man, 19's is too small for me, it would be too low on coil overs. :screwy:

Bentley's 9x19




























MAE 10,5x19 




























8x19 of my bro.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Damn, your stance is crazy, What coils are you on? Those 19" bentley look great.

Here is my car on 19's with h&r's bottomed out up front:


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Damn, your stance is crazy, What coils are you on? Those 19" bentley look great.
> 
> Here is my car on 19's with h&r's bottomed out up front:



I love your car, man. :thumbup:

these are my coil overs











I can now 4cm down, but it's impossible to drive. :banghead:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Kudos!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

you were the inspiration for buying a set of 19s for my car, sadly they never made it. there will be a future set of 19s though









and i think i was part of your motivation (mikey) cause you were tired of waiting to see mine on the car:laugh:

you have h&r ultralows correct?


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Here some pics of some craxy stupid guys, they are my buddies








with coils


I have on the front still 4cm and on the rear 6 cm coming down, but only in theory.
Guys,your dome are not cut out, right?

The left one is the normal
























There's no air inside


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

All those guys are riding coils?! Wow thats nuts. I love it!


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

more pics :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

dude that is just..... you could honestly spam the same picture over and over again and it would not get boring


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Low familia :thumbup::beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

awesomeee


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

low familia is where it's at!


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

new stuff


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

dear lord, how do you do it!


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

lol we all know how cramped our back seats are ....with those beasts in there you will probably have to lie across the rear bench lol!


----------



## rajan. (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice car, on Asanti's look very nice
I have a question of You Recaro's, it's fotm S6, but everything is fit to A4?
I see that rear couch haven't side support(neer doors)?
And form seats?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

wow this thread makes me pants wet lol 

good stuff..really good stuff from a b5er in new york :thumbup:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

awesome stuff


----------



## topdeadcenter (Mar 23, 2010)

Quite the transformation!:thumbup:


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

My new back bench


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Do those seats fit without any kind of mods?


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

The rear couch is something different, but definitely doable. you just have to make space. I have had the RS6 seats, that wasn't so easy. :thumbdown:


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

wow another big project...
you doing a front end conversion?


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

I..

..I didnt even think our platform can be taken to where you have taken it my friend.

I think in some way u have pushed the envelopes to where our b5 scene is/can be today.

I only have one more thing to add..

My paypal is ready to accept whatever obnoxious offer u throw my way for some of your "old" stuff.

And i am DEAD serious. I wheel whore to the 9th power....but you...:facepalm:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Most of his wheels are worth more than my daily :laugh:


----------



## Dramaa (Jun 13, 2010)

SWEET BABY JESUS THIS IS GOOD STUFF.

I now know why I'm going to college, with hopes of one day being able to make enough money to be able to do this kind of stuff.

Absolutely the sickest B5 I've ever seen.


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

...I came back today just for another look..


...ok ill let ur balls go now


----------



## golfmantsje (Sep 19, 2006)

bump it..


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

:heart::heart::heart::heart: 

Did you do 9.5 all around?


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

wow!! look at the brakes in the last picture!! amazing


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Classy choice


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

lmao at the monstrous brakes....those 18's barely fit over them...or are they 19's?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

SomeDayS4 said:


> wow!! look at the brakes in the last picture!! amazing


Lambo brakes baby!


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

8,5J x18 ET 35 und 9,5J x18 ET 40

40mm spacers on front
30mm spacers on the rear

The wheels are too small for my fender!

I first wanted these rims, but the brakes are a big problem for it.











Both rims are for sale. :thumbup:

More informations about the new wheels will follow.


----------



## josmo (Feb 9, 2009)

Rear bbk!!!!


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

holy **** man... your car is amazing There's a "black b5" thread on here.. don't post in it or no one will ever post again :laugh:


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

you win


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Wheels just keep on coming! 

Would love to see the Porsche Twists on the car.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Does this thing ever have rubber on the wheels? or leave the garage/drive way? Need some rolling shots or shots in a new location....


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

rediculous


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Does this thing ever leave the driveway or garage? :laugh:


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Does this thing ever leave the driveway or garage? :laugh:


 definitely not this year, the car is not registered. 

Back on the road again 2012 :thumbup:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

uhm... i want it


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> rediculous


 
Sums it up.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Got any full body shots?


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

you don't drive this car :screwy: are there strict rules regarding how many cars/when you can register this...?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

is it bagged now? i dont see how you could turn haha 

looks super good either way.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

so epic


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

James Himself said:


> so epic


 That's an understatement


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

so glad i stumbled upon this thread, beyond epic 

are those coils just h&r ultralows?


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

here in austria it's a really big problem. a car should not have last then 11cm to the ground, otherwise you have big problem with the cops. the car must be checked each year to get a registration. 

more pictures follow this evening :thumbup:


----------



## ineedwheels (Apr 25, 2011)

iXeS 4 said:


> more pictures follow this evening :thumbup:


 ill be back


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

ineedwheels said:


> ill be back


 Likewise


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

cant beleive its static


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

theoretically he can go 3cm below the ground


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

WOW!!!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

oh so good. 
in love with that red gti as well. 

Not using the cage anymore??


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> cant beleive its static


 If something's too good to be true, it usually is.  

This car is mental, hope to see it at Wörthersee next year.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhh yes


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

damn i want air ride:banghead:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I want a cage!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Is that the front wheel??? What's the set up and what did you modify to get that low?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

What the ****. 







Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand europe>us.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I love the fact the everything is black but your fishbowling :laugh:


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Frankie b5 said:


> I love the fact the everything is black but your fishbowling :laugh:


 What do you mean with fishbowling? 

@thepirate 

The question is, what has not be modify?


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

iXeS 4 said:


> What do you mean with fishbowling?


 No tint on the windows. :thumbup:


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yugoslavia! said:


> No tint on the windows. :thumbup:


 Majstore, ja nemam pojma sta to znaci?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

iXeS 4 said:


> @thepirate
> 
> The question is, what has not be modify?


 go on... with pictures 

this car is so intense. didn't expect to see it on air


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

iXeS 4 said:


> Majstore, ja nemam pojma sta to znaci?


 Haha vidi vidi, nisam znao da si nas! :beer: 

"Tint" je crn "folien" za prozori.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yugoslavia! said:


> Haha vidi vidi, nisam znao da si nas! :beer:
> 
> "Tint" je crn "folien" za prozori.


 
hihi.......ima nas svuden :thumbup: 

Hvala, sada znam! :banghead:


----------



## EL CAPO (Feb 7, 2010)

i dig!!!... 
low familia :thumbup:


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

Your car is amazing! Def got my vote on most facelifts,wheel whore. My fav B5:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

VIMEO






YOUTUBE


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That's a badass video :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup:

still in for pictures of modifications to allow your lowness


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

awesome video!!!


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

:screwy::screwy::banghead:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

oh snap!


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

just went from 6 to midnight :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

so good. under hood pictures!


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

wow i was like those 18 avus look pretty good and then BOOOM awesome-ness! haha those gold wheels look sweet


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I can haz high res shot?!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Its true black goes with everythinggg


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

This makes me wanna go back to gold


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

this thing is outta control. props sir


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

So is it bagged now?


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Travy said:


> So is it bagged now?


bags are for *****s 

no man, maybe next year :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

iXeS 4 said:


> bags are for *****s
> 
> no man, maybe next year :thumbup:


still cant believe its static


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

That black on gold is so badass


----------



## prodigee (Jan 17, 2010)

Video of this driving, and turning, I don't believe you.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> still cant believe its static


He's not static anymore, he posted a video of the car going up and down.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

thepirate said:


> He's not static anymore, he posted a video of the car going up and down.


No, that was the jack :wave: 100% free of bags


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

iXeS 4 said:


> No, that was the jack :wave: 100% free of bags


please post a pic of your raintray and how you cut it


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> still cant believe its static


still cant beleive it's a 12v 2.8  or has there been a transplant we dont know about??


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

iXeS 4 said:


> No, that was the jack :wave: 100% free of bags


:what:

I wanna see some pics of the wheels turned….just sayin' I don't see how this thing makes turns. What if you missed your turned and had to make a u-turn? You'd have to make a 10 point turn instead of a 3 point :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> :what:
> 
> I wanna see some pics of the wheels turned….just sayin' I don't see how this thing makes turns. What if you missed your turned and had to make a u-turn? You'd have to make a 10 point turn instead of a* 3 point *:laugh:


this


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm in for some video of this thing. It's ridiculous


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> still cant beleive it's a 12v 2.8  or has there been a transplant we dont know about??


It's a 30V 193 HP dude 



thepirate said:


> :what:
> 
> I wanna see some pics of the wheels turned….just sayin' I don't see how this thing makes turns. What if you missed your turned and had to make a u-turn? You'd have to make a 10 point turn instead of a 3 point :laugh:


I drive the car not everyday.........even if you do not believe it, i can drive the car on the street. 
but it isn't a car which you may drive anyplace, but that isn't necessary. Therefore I have a dailybi**h.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

pics of the raintray cuts


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> pics of the raintray cuts


x2.


and the tire turned.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

pics of the daily!?!
is it as crazy!?!


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Brate, molim te, pokazi sliku sta si uradio sa deo iznad amortizeri napred.

Kako to izglada, ovako nesto?










:beer:


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Yugoslavia! said:


> Brother, please show picture of what you have done with the part above the shock front.
> 
> How it looks like, something like this?


No way he cut that much  That was before I tubbed mine to see what it would take to go muuuch lower than he is.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i dont think this car can turn. isnt it a driveway model?:heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

feerocknok said:


> No way he cut that much  That was before I tubbed mine to see what it would take to go muuuch lower than he is.


Post pics of said tub. :sly:


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Don't have any pics and it wasn't driven with tubs. The tubs didn't go high enough, so they'll be replaced to get the tires onto the hood.








This car will never be finished.


----------

